# HELP ! I need the stock Rom for SCH-R530 PLEASE..



## andyp181 (Jul 20, 2012)

yeah so the other day i thought id be smart and root my brand new Galaxy S3 i just got, It worked !! then I thought id install a custom rom not knowing that the i9300 roms (which are every where) dont work so now I cant find anything on the one i need the *SCH-R530* . i hope someone can help me,,, I guess i need the stock rom ??? PS ,THERE is the *Source code* available for you developers and i have It also If need.. please help.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## WoundTight (Oct 11, 2011)

Hang in there I know we should have a factory odin soon. Then you should be back in business.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

As far as I know the source code you speak of is the kernel source, so as mentioned you'll have to be patient for the ODIN files.

-Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> As far as I know the source code you speak of is the kernel source, so as mentioned you'll have to be patient for the ODIN files.
> 
> -Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


kernel is different from rom.

I too would like some stock files, if I had those then I'm pretty sure I could get us all a taste of cm10, aokp, etc pretty easily.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

i am waiting for stock files too, i formatted my internal sd card with my cwm back up on it. i have cwm back ups on external sd card but i cannot acess them in cwm for some reason. so i am stuck at samsung boot up logo after the 4G spalsh


----------



## crkone (Jul 7, 2011)

I will try to pull the files off my phone and create an odin package, so hang tight.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

crkone said:


> I will try to pull the files off my phone and create an odin package, so hang tight.


 that would be awesome!


----------



## crkone (Jul 7, 2011)

I am uploading to DB but it is my complete system img so it is big.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

crkone said:


> I am uploading to DB but it is my complete system img so it is big.


my firefox cache is pretty full from all the searching i have done, not worried about the size  i hope it works for us


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

FYI, when the real thing is available, it should be here. Clearly, it's not there right now.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I should also say that I messaged USCC via Twitter and they wanted to know why I wanted stock firmware. They said they usually only release it when there is an update. So we may not see anything until the phone gets an update.

-Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------

